

"Yes, we ship to..." - Awesome UI detail at Threadless.com - ivanbrezakbrkan
https://img.skitch.com/20110912-rgg3fb5jtebrtxm25qgdjpnq9u.png

======
izuzak
are you stuck in 1999.? no, it's not that awesome. there are a lot of sites
that "personalize" based on visitor location and guessing that location is
also not awesome.

